# Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen



## klefreak (29. August 2008)

*Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

das Spiel Crysis stellt besonders hohe Ansprüche an die Grafikkarten von AMD und Nvidia, viele Besitzer von Radeonkarten mussten feststellen, dass ihre highend Karten in Crysis deutlich geringere FPS Werte Produzierten als die vergleichbaren Nvidiakarten.

gerade bei hohen qualitätseinstellungen (8xAA) waren die Nvidiakarten besonders stark.

im Forum von NGOHQ.COM wurde nun darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass Crysis (aber auch andere Spiele) spezielle EInstellungen für AA bei Nvidiakarten verwenden.

wenn man im Spiel 8x AA einstellt, wird bei ATI 8xMSAAgeladen, bei Nvidia hingegen nur das einfachere 4xMSAA & 8xCSAA

dadurch schneiden aber die Nvidiakarten bei Tests deutlich besser ab als ihre ATI konkurrenten !!

der User saikamaldos beschreibt in seinem Post, wie man die beiden Files so anpassen kann, dass auch Nvidia die gleichen AA einstellungen wie ATI verwendet und somit vergleichbare QUalitäten und auch Leistungswerte liefert



> ts inside.. Crysis\Game\Config
> 
> There are two files
> 
> ...




lg Klemens

Quelle: ATi struggle in Crysis?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Wow - würde ich mal sagen: *Pwnd*. 

Finde es aber generell eine Verarsche, dass man bei nVidia so versucht seine Produkte "aufzubessern". 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Cionara (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Da is doch eh schon alles korrumpiert, wurden wieder paar Koffer aufn Tisch gelegt und schon baut Crytek sowas ein ^.^
Naja is heutzutage ja schon fast überall so =P


----------



## riedochs (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Irgendwie muessen die ja besser werden. 

Asus hat das vor jahren auch bei den Mainbaords gemacht. Da sind die Boards immer ca 5 Mhz schneller getaktet gewesen beim FSB. Nachdem das jemand mal rausgefunden hat war es auch peinlich fuer Asus.


----------



## Olstyle (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Dass es beim AntiAliasing den 8x und den 8xQ Modus bei Nvidia gibt ist doch an sich nicht falsch und hat auch nichts mit Crysis zu tun.
Wenn man Vergleicht muss man halt bei Nvidia 8xQ wählen damit es dem 8x von ATI mit "boxed-Filter" entspricht bzw. Nvidias 8x mit der Kombination aus 4x und "Wide Tent" Filter von ATI vergleichen.

Ausnahmsweise sehe ich hier keinen Grund von Cheaten, Betrug oder ähnlichem zu sprechen.


----------



## Adrenalize (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Wäre interessant zu hören, was Crytek dazu sagt, immerhin ist es deren Configfile. Vielleicht haben bei ATI mit niedrigerem Filtering ein paar Kanten mehr geflimmert oder so und bei Nvidia sah es halt besser aus auch ohne echtes 8x MSAA.
Oder hier ist echt mal wieder die große "The way it's meant to be played"-Verschwörung im Gange.


----------



## Gemil (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

hat denn schon jemand mal von euch probiert wie viel leistungsschub nun bei den nvidia karten verloren geht?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum alle Spiele aus dem "The Way it´s meant to be Played" Programm auf NV Karten so viel besser laufen als auf ATI Karten.

Würde mich mal interessieren wie lange das schon geht.
Mal angenommen solche krummen Dinger wie bei Crysis laufen schon seit längerer Zeit, dann muss man sich erst mal überlegen, was Nv und die Spielehersteller ATI da für einen Imageverlust beschert haben...

Aber was bringt es schon sich darüber aufzuregen....Wir leben hier in einer korrupten Gesellschaft, wer Geld hat ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Brzeczek (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Ein Kommentar von Crytek wäre nicht schlecht 

Mich würde auch brennend interessieren welche Games auch so aufgebaut sind 
Da würde wir wahrscheinlich eine Dicke Überraschung erleben.


----------



## SilentKilla (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Ich würde es nicht als cheaten seitens nVidia betrachten.

Crytek hat gemerkt, dass die nV Karten bei 8x AA ziemlich abstinken, also mussten sie einen Umweg suchen, um ihr eigenes Spiel spielbar zu machen. Crytek würde sich doch damit auch ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, wenn sie ihr Spiel derart unoptimiert lassen, dass es unspielbar ist.

Außerdem müssten einige hier wissen, dass es nV Karten nicht so mit 8x AA haben.


----------



## riedochs (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Ich finde es ist Betrug am Kunden. Schliesslich bekommt ja auch nicht die eingestelle Qualitaet dargestellt.


----------



## NocternalPredator (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Ein Statement würde mich da auch mal interessieren. Habe Crytek mal angeschrieben (Crytek GmbH: Contact), mal sehen, ob sie zurückschreiben.


----------



## xarruso (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht als cheaten seitens nVidia betrachten.
> 
> Crytek hat gemerkt, dass die nV Karten bei 8x AA ziemlich abstinken, also mussten sie einen Umweg suchen, um ihr eigenes Spiel spielbar zu machen. Crytek würde sich doch damit auch ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, wenn sie ihr Spiel derart unoptimiert lassen, dass es unspielbar ist.
> 
> Außerdem müssten einige hier wissen, dass es nV Karten nicht so mit 8x AA haben.



Ja so kannmas auch sehen!
Trotzdem ist es eine frechheit weil dadurch keine richtigen Benchmarks mehr möglich sind und das weiß Crytek auch!!! Dann muss man hald irgendwo hinschreiben (Website) oder es zumindest offiziellen Testern sagen (PCGH)!! Und einen Weg aufzeigen das rückgängig zu machen, damit ATI und Nvidia Karten vergleichbar gebencht werden können!
Außerdem ist Crysis auch ein "It's ment to be played"  - Titel was mir recht verdächtig erscheint 

PS: Für mich noch ein Grund keine Nvidia Karte zu kaufen!!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Jeder, der Grafikkarten testet, sollte wissen, dass Nvidias "8x" der CSAA-Modus und 8xQ erst echtes 8x SGMSAA darstellt. 

Wir müssen wohl nicht erwähnen, dass wir immer mit 8xQ testen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BeachBoy08 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

3 mal dürft ihr raten, warum Crytek diese Tastsache unbedingt verheimlichen wollte:
Crytek bekommt Millionen dafür, dass am Anfang vom Spiel für eine Sekunden "The Way it´s meant to be Played" und das Nv Logo erscheinen. Wäre Crytek jetzt so ehrlich und verrät, dass bei Nv Karten nur 4x MSAA statt 8xMSAA dargestellt werden, wären die Millionen ganz schnell wieder weg.


----------



## xarruso (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Jeder, der Grafikkarten testet, sollte wissen, dass Nvidias "8x" der CSAA-Modus und 8xQ erst echtes 8x SGMSAA darstellt.
> 
> Wir müssen wohl nicht erwähnen, dass wir immer mit 8xQ testen.
> 
> ...


Also sind die Tests doch vergleichbar??


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Das ihr das wisst war mir irgendwie klar, aber private Leute, die sich an nicht so offizellen Benchmarks orientieren werden da Probleme haben. Und zu guter Letzt bekommt ein Kunde von nVidia sogesehen (geringfügig) schlechtere Bildqualität.

Gruß,
André


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> 3 mal dürft ihr raten, warum Crytek diese Tastsache unbedingt verheimlichen wollte:
> Crytek bekommt Millionen dafür, dass am Anfang vom Spiel für eine Sekunden "The Way it´s meant to be Played" und das Nv Logo erscheinen. Wäre Crytek jetzt so ehrlich und verrät, dass bei Nv Karten nur 4x MSAA statt 8xMSAA dargestellt werden, wären die Millionen ganz schnell wieder weg.



Es ist aber Schwachfug.

http://666kb.com/i/b1nny33l2meuo3u9t.jpg

Alles eindeutig und anwählbar. Wählt der Nutzer/Tester 8x, dann kriegt er CSAA. Wählt er 8xQ, kriegt er 8x SGMSAA. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Davon abgesehen, dass das Bild mit 1024px Breite zu groß und du 'ne Verwarnung kriegst () ist es natürlich schon klar. Aber die eigentliche Problem ist ja, dass bei ATI-Karten nicht das Gleiche gilt.

Gruß,
André


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Nvidia hat die Modi in der Tat "unglücklich" benannt. Aber in der Form gibt es die Nomenklatur unverändert seit bald 2 Jahren.

Kleinen Moment, ich schiebe gleich mal einen Benchmark nach.

_Edit:_

Crysis v1.21, 1.024x768, DX10 High, Vista x64 SP1, GF 177.92 Beta:

4x MSAA/16:1 AF: 15,8 - 27,7 Fps
8x CSAA/16:1 AF: 14,5 - 27,0 Fps
8xQ MSAA/16:1 AF: 13,8 - 24,7 Fps

Grafikkarte: 8800 GTX

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Olstyle (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*



xarruso schrieb:


> Also sind die Tests doch vergleichbar??


Sind sie, und warum hab ich auch weiter vorne schon erklärt.

Wenn sich ein Entwickler die Mühe geben würde die AA-Filter von ATI zu unterstützen würde dabei übrigens genau der gleiche Quatsch raus kommen.
Nach ATI-Rechnung bringt _Narrow-tent_ eine Verbesserung um 50%, _Wide-tent_ eine Verbesserung um 100% und _Edge-detect_(übrigens wirklich zu empfehlen wenn man alte Titel mal richtig hochschrauben will) sogar Faktor 3.
So könnte man z.B. "8x AA" mit 4xMSAA und Wide-Tent erreichen und hätte eine Qualität noch unterhalb von Nvidias "8x AA".

Ich sag nicht dass das toll ist, aber es ist auch nichts Neues und wird nicht von dem einen oder anderen Hersteller besser gelöst.


----------



## push@max (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Hmmm...also Nvidia wird ja immer unseriöser, da gabs doch auch mal was beim 3DMark vonwegen Punkte pushen.

Außerdem finde ich deren momentane Produktpolitik ebenfalls sehr fragwürdig, alte Chips unter neuen Namen zu verkaufen kommt bei mir nicht so gut an.

Aber ich finds gut das es rausgekommen ist, von mir könnt ihr das ruhig in der nächsten PCGH abdrucken.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*



push@max schrieb:


> Hmmm...also Nvidia wird ja immer unseriöser, da gabs doch auch mal was beim 3DMark vonwegen Punkte pushen.
> 
> Außerdem finde ich deren momentane Produktpolitik ebenfalls sehr fragwürdig, alte Chips unter neuen Namen zu verkaufen kommt bei mir nicht so gut an.
> 
> Aber ich finds gut das es rausgekommen ist, von mir könnt ihr das ruhig in der nächsten PCGH abdrucken.



[ ] Ich habe nicht nach dem ersten Posting aufgehört, zu lesen.


----------



## TheRealBecks (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht als cheaten seitens nVidia betrachten.
> 
> Crytek hat gemerkt, dass die nV Karten bei 8x AA ziemlich abstinken, also mussten sie einen Umweg suchen, um ihr eigenes Spiel spielbar zu machen. Crytek würde sich doch damit auch ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, wenn sie ihr Spiel derart unoptimiert lassen, dass es unspielbar ist.
> 
> Außerdem müssten einige hier wissen, dass es nV Karten nicht so mit 8x AA haben.


Hä, was denn das für ein Schwachsinn? Wenn eine Grafikkarte einen hohen Modi nicht schafft und zu wenig Leistung bringt, dann stellt man SELBER auf den nächst kleineren. Denn wenn automatisch auf 4xAA gestellt wird, obwohl man 8xAA in den Optionen eingestellt hat, dann nennt sich so etwas Schummeln, weil die Vergleichbarkeit mit anderen Grakaherstellern nicht mehr gegeben ist.
Und das hat rein gar nichts mit einer Optimierung zu tun, wenn man die Modi im Spiel anders laufen lässt, obwohl dort etwas anderes in den Einstellungen steht!

Edit: Und wie auf den Screenshots zu sehen ist, gibt es sowohl 8x, als auch 8XQ.....


----------



## Kone (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

ich sag nur 
"the way it's meant to be payed"

naja ergibt schon bissel mehr sinn als das original 

naja nvidia hat in meinen rechnern schon lange nix mehr zu suchen ...
stichworte:
3dfx
physx
transmeta
8800gt = 9800gt
und das "the way it's meant to be played" programm was nich mehr als bestechung ist ...meine meinung


----------



## Dural (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Echt genial was da wieder alles für ein Müll zusammen geschrieben wird lol

Leute wenn ihr schon null ahnung von solchen sachen habt, diskutiert doch erst gar nicht darüber 

Die neuen AA Einstellung gibt es schon seit ca. 2 Jahren, ich glaub das sollte man schon langsam schnallen...


----------



## Fransen (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> [ ] Ich habe nicht nach dem ersten Posting aufgehört, zu lesen.



Ich auch.....
Konnte mir es dann aber trotzdem nichr verkneifen es zu lesen....

Mir ist das ganze mehr oder weniger egal, falls es stimmen sollte wäre es natürlich nicht so toll.

-->> Das einzige was mich an nV so wirklich aufregt ist die Namespolitik und das teilweise starke / "hochmütige" Verbale vorgehen in Richtung der Konkurrenz....


----------



## Cionara (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Alles Lügen ! Pcgh wird doch auch schon von Nvidia bezahlt, die regieren doch heimlich die Welt die Schlingel 

PS: Nein ich halte das nicht für unmöglich ^^


----------



## Klutten (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Auch wenn es natürlich ein hitziges Thema ist, bitte ich euch etwas mehr auf dem Teppich zu bleiben.


Besonders Kommentare dieser Art müssen nicht sein.


			
				Dural schrieb:
			
		

> Echt genial was da wieder alles für ein Müll zusammen geschrieben wird lol
> Leute wenn ihr schon null ahnung von solchen sachen habt,...





			
				Cionara schrieb:
			
		

> Alles Lügen ! Pcgh wird doch auch schon von Nvidia bezahlt, die regieren doch heimlich die Welt die Schlingel
> PS: Nein ich halte das nicht für unmöglich ^^



Diskutiert sachlich und ohne Beleidigung anderer User. Danke.


----------



## jaytech (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Ich denke der Kommentar von Cionara war nicht so ernst gemeint...


----------



## Fransen (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*



jaytech schrieb:


> Ich denke der Kommentar von Cionara war nicht so ernst gemeint...



Jo, denke ich auch.


----------



## Cionara (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Röchtög ^.^


----------



## SilentKilla (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*



jaytech schrieb:


> Ich denke der Kommentar von Cionara war nicht so ernst gemeint...



Jepp, denk ich auch. Nur ist es in schriftlicher Form manchmal schwierig Ironie und gut gemeinten Sarkasmus unmissverständlich rüberzubringen.

Nur der Zwinkersmilie von Dural passt da net hin, denn dieser lässt seinen Post immernoch beleidigend wirken  Aufpassen!


----------



## Olstyle (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Dann war es also nicht beleidigender sondern nur sinnloser Spam. Tolle Sache das.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Die letzen 5 Posts sind das hier:


----------



## Brzeczek (30. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Ich denke mal das das letzte Wort hier Crytek gehört......


----------



## unterseebotski (30. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wow - würde ich mal sagen: *Pwnd*.
> 
> Finde es aber generell eine Verarsche, dass man bei nVidia so versucht seine Produkte "aufzubessern".
> 
> ...


Das ist eben "the way it's meant to be played"...


----------



## xarruso (30. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Bin mal gespannt was Crytek dazu sagt!! Ham die schon auf die E-mail geantwortet??


----------



## riedochs (30. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Ich glaube kaum das die sich äussern werden.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das die sich äussern werden.


Wie du doch Recht hast...


----------



## NocternalPredator (30. August 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*



			
				xarruso schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal gespannt was Crytek dazu sagt!! Ham die schon auf die E-mail geantwortet??



Bisher noch nicht, ich hab aber weiterhin die Hoffnung^^


----------



## F4K3R (7. September 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle für Probleme habt. Denn ich habe in letzter Zeit die Erfahrung gemacht dass man im groben auch nur Leistung fürs Geld bekommt. Also was ich damit meine ist dass ich eine Grafikkarte kaufe für 200 € bekomme ich auch Leistung für 200 €. Dabei spielt es kaum eine Rolle ob NVidia oder ATI drauf steht. Es gibt da durchaus Ausnahmen. Aber in der Regel scheint es so zu sein. Also egal wo ich was lese ist es schon auffällig dass die GTX 260 mit der HD 4870 zu vergleichen ist. Vom Preis sowie auch der Leistung. Ich selber verwende zur Zeit eine HD4850 und bin damit zufrieden. Aber auch eine GeForce 8800 GT ist absolut ok und liefert nahezu die selben Frameraten bei gleicher Qualität. Sie ist etwas langsamer aber auch etwas günstiger.
Was NVidia mit dem "automatischen" umstellen da macht finde ich so auch nicht ok. Jedoch will ich nicht wissen wie ATI in der Vergangenheit schon so etwas gemacht hat. Wenn ich alleine mal die Stromsparfunktionen die von ATI versprochen werden aber irgendwie überhaupt nicht umgesetzt werden sehe kann man über ATI und NVidia gleichermaßen negatives sowie positives schreiben. Ich finde jeder sollte einfach das kaufen womit er sich am wohlsten fühlt. Zur Zeit finde ich persönlich ATI besser, da sich bei den Treibern was tut und bei NVidia sich eigentlich nicht allzuviel bei den Treibern tut. Wenn man da mal die Beta Treiber außen vor lässt.

Gruß
   F4K3R


----------



## maGic (13. September 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

na klar nvidi** ist unfair, und will ATI/Amd ins Ruin treiben.

und ich steht auf ATI

ich besitzte sogar X1800xl prototyp


----------



## ThugAngel87 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

ich denke wenn man das spiel startet und dann kommt noch vor dem intro das NVIDIA zeichen...dann weiß man bescheid


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (15. September 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> ich denke wenn man das spiel startet und dann kommt noch vor dem intro das NVIDIA zeichen...dann weiß man bescheid



Jap..allerdings ist das Schade, das passiert nämlich fast bei jedem Spiel 
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin Nvidia-User.


----------



## kays (15. September 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*



ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> ich denke wenn man das spiel startet und dann kommt noch vor dem intro das NVIDIA zeichen...dann weiß man bescheid



dafür sehe ich aber auch genau so oft das Intel Logo..


----------



## ThugAngel87 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Jap..allerdings ist das Schade, das passiert nämlich fast bei jedem Spiel
> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin Nvidia-User.




bin ja auch NVIDIA nutzer 

nur für ATI wirds so nich easy. vorallem was die für ein PL verhältnis haben. WoW.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*



kays schrieb:


> dafür sehe ich aber auch genau so oft das Intel Logo..




stimmt 

aber hab ja auch nen INTEL 

dann geht das


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. September 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Na toll, bei den Intel-Logos steht immer "Play with Core 2 Extreme", aber manche Spiele unterstützen gar kein Quadcore. Also daher....


----------



## ThugAngel87 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Na toll, bei den Intel-Logos steht immer "Play with Core 2 Extreme", aber manche Spiele unterstützen gar kein Quadcore. Also daher....



ja das is zb bei CRYSIS.

dacht ich auch nur " ja ne is klar, sek EA ich hol mir fürs game nochn 1000€ CPU"


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. September 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

Vorallem da normale CPU bei Standardtakt fast die gleiche Leistung bieten. Der Unterschied ist nur der größere Cache.

Also besser einen Q9550 als einen QX9650. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## ThugAngel87 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

ja eben drum.
im everest ist mein e6300@3010Mhz direct hinter dem extreme im cpu benchmark.

und meiner hatten wert von vl noch 80€ bei ebay. wobei der extreme 1000neu kostet


----------



## ThugAngel87 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Nvidia cheatet bei Crysis - Qualitätseinstellungen*

und ich denke mal auch nicht...das nen extreme dabei solche Temps hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

